
How To Improve Your Office Productivity By Jogging - eastsidegringo
http://tracksuitceo.wordpress.com/2007/06/29/training-our-limits-special-guest-post-by-sacred-west/
======
sacredwest
Ivan I think the brand of beer matters when it comes to productivity.
Budweiser would just annoy me, Guinness I can write 400 words on.

Oh the blog post? More about inner game issues really, success and failure
coming from the inside, how to deal with the voodoo hex and such. Jogging was
incidental, it could have been fixed by switching to a better beer - read it
and see if I'm right.

------
eastsidegringo
Ivan you should write a piece about improving productivity with beer!

~~~
ivan
I forgot to write, it's alcohol free, so there is no impact on productivity :)

------
ivan
That's old truth, but how can I do jogging when there are three bottles of
Budweiser in the fridge.

